# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  10 Mootools Plugin ای که باید از آنها اطلاع داشته باشید.

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
این عنوان مطلبی هستش که در این سایت منتشر شده.

موفق باشید.

----------

